# DiMarzio Imperium Dave Davidson signature pickups



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Oct 11, 2016)

Sound pretty cool, I'm getting a Duncan Pegasus/Sentient or Alpha/Omega type vibe (but with more mids) from them. I think it's interesting that both the bridge and neck pickups in 6 string are available in f-space only:
http://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/humbuckers/high-power/imperium-6-bridge
http://www.dimarzio.com/pickups/humbuckers/imperium-6-neck


----------



## Mike (Oct 11, 2016)

That is a lot of mids. Reminds me of my first amp, a crate flexwave 15 when you would turn the mid knob all the way up. The leads sound good, but it makes rhythms sound kind of mushy and soft to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2016)

That spec sheet looks like the DiMarzi Super 3 but with much less output.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 11, 2016)

might just be a suboptimal recording imo, but the rhythm riffs sound mucky. The lead riffs sound very nice though. Revocation is pretty dope, was just listening to their most recent album today lol

EDIT: the 6 string version actually sounds pretty good, don't know why the 7 sounded so mucky. Getting a huge Alpha/Omega vibe from these


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Oct 11, 2016)

DiMarzio always know how to make ass-sounding metal demos. 

The Whitechapel videos were just baaaad.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 11, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> DiMarzio always know how to make ass-sounding metal demos.
> 
> The Whitechapel videos were just baaaad.





The only good ones I've heard were Jake Bowen demoing his stuff and Art Rodriguez demoing the Titans. Both of those sounded pretty good, probably because they're not micing up cabs


----------



## Mike (Oct 11, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> The only good ones I've heard were Jake Bowen demoing his stuff and Art Rodriguez demoing the Titans. Both of those sounded pretty good, probably because they're not micing up cabs



And Javier Reyes' Eclipse 8 demo and John Peturcci's Illuminator demo sound good.

I don't think DiMarzio always makes ass sounding metal demos.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 11, 2016)

Mike said:


> And Javier Reyes' Eclipse 8 demo and John Peturcci's Illuminator demo sound good.
> 
> I don't think DiMarzio always makes ass sounding metal demos.



yeah I just went back and listened to those, I dig the Petrucci demo. The Satch demo is pretty good as well. Tosin's demo is good too, but he's also using the axe fx so they don't have to mic anything lol Javier's tone really doesn't sound as good in the demo as it does live though :/.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 11, 2016)

The 7 string Imperium bridge maybe the pickup I've been looking for. (well that isn't an Evo7 anyway). 
On paper, it looks like the closest to the Breed yet. 

Do want.


----------



## MetalHead40 (Oct 12, 2016)

Have to check out the specs on the site for these. Can't say I've been to impressed with the Dimarzios I've tried thus far. 

Revocation kicks all kinds of ass!


----------



## MASS DEFECT (Oct 12, 2016)

Interesting but I'll wait for other demos. It doesn't sound clear and tight on the bottom strings. 

The EQ looks like an Invader.


----------



## Miek (Oct 12, 2016)

I might end up giving these a shot. THey should've called them davedaves tho


----------



## coffeeflush (Oct 13, 2016)

The neck pup seems like my thing, bridge not so much .


----------



## rockskate4x (Oct 13, 2016)

Miek said:


> I might end up giving these a shot. THey should've called them davedaves tho


----------



## Miek (Oct 13, 2016)

i know it would probably be bad for b usiness but i wish pickup makers would document how they make pickups sound different from one another, so you could figure out exactly what it was you liked about certain pickups.


----------



## Descent (Oct 14, 2016)

BOth seem spongy and mushy to my taste but maybe he needed that in order to get the "clarity" he wanted...or maybe it is the recording. 

This demo had more of a crunch which I thought sounds a lot better:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxUuOv4eEJE

The neck pickup was definitely better but not impressed by either. He has some interesting chops though, makes me want to check out his band more.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Oct 14, 2016)

Descent said:


> BOth seem spongy and mushy to my taste but maybe he needed that in order to get the "clarity" he wanted...or maybe it is the recording.
> 
> This demo had more of a crunch which I thought sounds a lot better:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxUuOv4eEJE
> ...



You should definitely check out Great is our sin. Such a good album.


----------



## Mathemagician (Oct 14, 2016)

List of metal guys talk about "jazz/blues" influences. He played in jazz band all through school (talks about it in an interview), and it definitely shows in his playing/soloing style that he did more than just worship one or two shredders.


----------



## dirtool (Oct 22, 2016)

dimarzio never impress me by its clean sound


----------



## endmysuffering (Oct 22, 2016)

dirtool said:


> dimarzio never impress me by its clean sound


What about the ionizers?


----------



## dirtool (Oct 27, 2016)

endmysuffering said:


> What about the ionizers?







I don't know,haven't tried once.But I feel Tosin's tone is better with SD,both clean and dirty,maybe I am a SD guy


----------



## heathenhotel (Mar 13, 2017)

Thread revival on this one because I didn't wanna start my own. Has anyone put some hours on these pickups yet? I love Dave/Revocation but the demos for these pickups are poop quality so far.


----------



## khoirus (Jul 29, 2017)

Anymore review on these pickups yet? im considerig to get one. but not many seems to have them yet...


----------



## philkilla (Feb 10, 2019)

Put them in a buddies duvell; they sound pretty damn awesome.


----------



## NoodleFace (Feb 12, 2019)

Dimarzio really needs someone to do a pickup comparison like the old keith merrow SD pickup videos. Those videos helped me pick a pickup better than any other video on the internet.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 17, 2019)

I personally find these pickups super dark and sluggish. Not one of my favorite DiMarzios.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 17, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I personally find these pickups super dark and sluggish. Not one of my favorite DiMarzios.



A lot of the recent DiMarzios look like that judging by the tone charts. Nothing but midrange and low end. No treble to speak of.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Feb 17, 2019)

zimbloth said:


> I personally find these pickups super dark and sluggish. Not one of my favorite DiMarzios.


so probably not the best choice for an already darker sounding guitar, right?


----------

